# Carob Chocolate



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was wondering about carob chocolate. Is it safe for people with IBS??Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No food is safe for all IBSers. No food is universally bad.It lacks the small amount of caffeine that chocolate has so that can mean some people will tolerate it.A lot will depend on what it is in and how much fat they add to it. If you can't tolerate the fat it doesn't matter if they added cocoa powder or carob powder to it.


----------

